# Fountain pen line - too wet and wide



## DCBluesman

I have had a number of email exchanges regarding fountain pens so I thought I would share this one with the members.  I don't believe this member's experience is unique.

I have a question for you on this SF nib I've got in my Baron - it's still writing really smooth, but the line is pretty thick and it's putting out way too much ink. Is there a way to narrow the flow down?

Here is my reply.

Wide lines and wet ink comes from a couple of different sources.  First, fountain pens take no pressure to write.  Pressure expands the gap between the tines and that causes thick, wet lines.  To test for this, hold your pen by supporting it only from beneath the barrel.  Drag it across the paper.  It should produce a decent line that should dry in less time than it takes to write a line.  If that works, you are putting too much pressure on the nib when you write and you need a lighter touch.

If the line is still too wide and wet, see my article in the Library about adjusting ink flow.  It describes a simple way to reduce the flow.

If the line is still too wide and wet, you may want a smaller tip width and you may want to try some quick dry ink like the Ultra series from Private Reserve.

And the concluding return email.

Hi Lou! Well, after reading your article and writing through half a cartridge of ink, I think I just need practice. Seems like whenever I start thinking about it, I end up pushing too hard or not enough, and when I just let myself relax and 'go with the flow', it works out well. I was using Nibbler's [edit: he meant Noodler's] Ink (Blue/Black) in the stock screw/syringe pump earlier, and I switched to one of the Private Reserve cartridges to see how that would do. Pretty consistent between the two inks and setups, so that's good.

Boy howdy am I out of practice with my penmanship! Shoot, I forgot half the cursive letters and it took me an hour and some research for my hand to remember them. When I get into the swooping and swirling of it, my hand just throws in rogue 'e's and extra uprights on my 'm's and stuff. What a lost art cursive writing has become with all of our computers. When you get into the groove of writing, it's almost like you're making music with the pen, the way it loops and whirls in cadence. Then I start thinking about how cool my cadence is and it goes to heck in a handbasket...hehe  

Anyways, I had a fun couple of hours playing around with my pens and free-writing a bunch of gibberish. That SF nib is sure smooth. *like writing on silk with a polished marble*. 

I think I'll start a journal. My first entry will probably go something like, "Made a ton of blanks today. Paid bills. Glued my head to the lathe again."

Thanks for the help!

Note that the name has been withheld to protect the member...unless you are a regular forum reader, in which case you know who this is!


----------



## VisExp

That writing style could only belong to one person


----------



## avbill

this quote maybe true.  " That writing style could only belong to one person "  But I'm a John Hancock guy.[]









Bill DAniels


----------



## Dan_F

I'll add just one other thing. Choice of paper can make quite a difference in the size of the line. A soft, absorbent surface can yield a fatter line, though it will dry quicker. I was testing on a paper sample book last night, and there some very significant differences in the line depending on which paper I was testing. 

Dan


----------



## rixstix

I also resemble those remarks, though I am terribly lacking in my private thank-you to Lou.  So I will take this time to publicly say Thank you Lou.

I would have understood, â€œYouâ€™re using too much pressureâ€.  Instead, Lou sent more links to information than any novice could digest in a short time.  So now, I know the simple fix to the problem as well the basic mechanics & workings of fountain pen nibs.  Replacing nibs and making simple adjustments is no longer an intimidating task and I keep my â€˜old fartsâ€™ jewelerâ€™s loop handy to help achieve near perfect alignment.

Thanks again Lou.  The SF nibs are GREAT.


----------



## DCBluesman

Rick (and others) - I'm glad to be able to do my part in sharing information regarding the use, care and feeding of fountain pens.  Please feel free to post questions here or send me an email through the forum.  I'll be at the Chicago Pen Show this weekend, so look for a new "Behind the Nib" next weekend.


----------

